# Heads off with pig pen back up



## Ekka (Nov 2, 2006)

1.48mins and 8.92mb WMV

Another day in the office, 3 tight removals in a townhouse courtyard.

Set up a pig pen to stop wayward logs.

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/pigpen.wmv


----------



## trevmcrev (Nov 4, 2006)

Lovin the foams:rockn: 

Did you lower the seed pod to reduce mess or just too heavy to cut hold n throw?


----------



## Ekka (Nov 4, 2006)

Trev, keep the mess down, you could hear them dropping on the roof as were extremely ripe, chuck them on the ground and they go everywhere like marbles.


----------

